# Trivia 8/22



## luckytrim (Aug 22, 2022)

Trivia 8/22
  DID YOU KNOW... 
  In humans, the left side of the brain controls speech. In birds, the left side of the brain controls song. At least in this way, humans are “bird brained.”

  1. Prior to Michael Jordan, who was the leading career scorer in the NBA ? 
  2. To which country must I travel to visit Casablanca ? 
  3. What percentage of state executions in the U.S. in 2007 took place in Texas ? 
  4. What was the name of Henry Thomas' character in the film, E.T. ? 
  5. Who recorded the chart-busting album, Justified ? 
  6. To which country must I travel to see the Altamira cave paintings ? 
  7. In the Mike Hammer books and movies, who or what was "Lucy" ? 
    a. - His Secretary
    b. - His Gun
    c. - Both
    d. - Neither
  8. What type of pastry are profiteroles made from ? 
  TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
  Yahtzee got it's name because it was originally played on a yacht. 
  . 
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  1. WILT CHAMBERLAIN
  2. MOROCCO
  3. 60 percent
  4. ELLIOT
  5. justin timberlake
  6. SPAIN
  7. - d  (His Secretary was Velda; his gun was "Betsy") 
  8. choux pastry 

  TRUTH !! 
  A wealthy Canadian couple invented the "Yacht Game" as a fun way to pass time on their yacht. he couple's friends enjoyed the game so much that they decided to have extra copies made as gifts. In 1956, they brought the game to Edwin S. Lowe, who was making bingo games at the time, and asked him to manufacture more for them.
  Lowe
  loved the game and convinced them to sell him the rights. 
  Yahtzee became a Milton Bradley game when they acquired the Lowe Company in 1973.


----------

